# Wyeast 1010 - American Wheat Yeast For Altbier?



## Weizguy (23/1/08)

G'day,

There are various sources which will confirm or deny that this yeast is the Zum Uerige alt yeast, and that it's the same as the Widmer American Hefeweizen yeast.

I know that Wyeast say it's the best choice for a Dusseldorfer Alt.  

I have an NC Altbier waiting for a yeast and I have this yeast.

Has anyone used this yeast in an Altbier, and how well does it work?

Flavours? Appropriateness to style? Ease of use? anything else?

My yeast package is swelled/swollen and I'd like some feedback ASAP. No pressure, though...

Beerz
Les


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/1/08)

Interesting. I've heard elsewhere it's supposed to be the Pffgen Klsch strain ???

Haven't used it personally.

Warren -


----------



## Quintrex (23/1/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> G'day,
> 
> There are various sources which will confirm or deny that this yeast is the Zum Uerige alt yeast, and that it's the same as the Widmer American Hefeweizen yeast.
> 
> ...



Hey Les

Afaik it seems to come from widmer, who according to legend brought the yeast to america from zum uerige but from what I've heard, it has changed through the generations and I've heard a few people say that it doesn't make a great alt.
That being said I'd love to hear how it turns out for you as I have a smack pack which I have been contemplating using for an alt as well.
Good luck and please let us know how it goes!
Q


----------



## Stuster (24/1/08)

I've heard the same as warren, that the 1010 and the WL320 are not the same yeast. The 320 is apparently an alt yeast, the Uerige yeast via Widmer, while the 1010 is a kolsch yeast. I've never used that yeast (but I think the 320 would be fine, not that you've got that yeast so fat help that is to you  ). Anyway have a read of this thread which has some useful info for you.


----------



## neonmeate (24/1/08)

i've used the WLP320 at least, that made some very good alts for me during the great alt-brewing craze of 2003...


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/1/08)

Stuster said:


> I've heard the same as warren, that the 1010 and the WL320 are not the same yeast. The 320 is apparently an alt yeast, the Uerige yeast via Widmer, while the 1010 is a kolsch yeast. I've never used that yeast (but I think the 320 would be fine, not that you've got that yeast so fat help that is to you  ). Anyway have a read of this thread which has some useful info for you.



I remember where I found it now. The Mr. Malty site. So if Jamil says it is it must be gospel. :lol: 

1007 German Ale Dsseldorf (Im Fchschen?)
*1010 American Wheat Pffgen, Kln*
1028 London Ale Worthington White Shield
1056 American ale Sierra Nevada (Seibel 96)
1084 Irish ale Guinness
1098 British ale Whitbread - dry
1099 Whitbread ale Whitbread
1187 Ringwood ale Pripps Brewery, Sweden (aka 1742 Swedish porter)
1214 Belgian ale Chimay
1272 American ale II Anchor Liberty
1275 Thames Valley ale Henley of Thames (Brakspear Bitter)
1318 London ale III Boddingtons
1332 Northwest ale Hales Brewery in Seattle via Gales Brewery UK
1338 European ale Wisenschaftliche Station #338 (Munich)
1388 Belgian Strong ale Duvel (Moortgart) via McEwans
1469 West Yorkshire Ale Timothy Taylor
1728 Scottish ale McEwans
1762 Abbey II Rochefort
1968 London ESB Fullers
2000 Budvar Lager yeast Budvar
2001 Urquell Lager yeast Pilsner Urquell lager H-strain
2002 Gambrinus lager Gambrinus lager H-strain
2007 St Louis lager Budweiser
2035 American lager August Schell
2042 Danish lager Carlsberg
2112 California lager Anchor
2124 Bohemian lager Weihenstephan 34/70
2206 Bavarian lager Weihenstephan 206
2272 North American lager Christian Schmidt (Philadelphia brewery)
2278 Czech Pils Pilsner Urquell-D
2308 Munich lager Wisenschaftliche Station #308 (Munich)
2565 Klsch Weihenstephan 165, Kln (Pffgen?)
2782 Staropramen lager via Paddock Wood in Canadia
3068 Weihenstephan wheat Weihenstephan 68 (S. delbrueckii single strain)
3463 Forbidden Fruit wheat Hoegaarden (assumed to be from Verboden Vrucht)
3522 Belgian Ardennes Achouffe
3538 Leuven Pale Ale Corsendonk-Bocq
3638 Bavarian Wheat Yeast Weihenstephan 175
3724 Belgian Saison Yeast Saison du Pont
3725 Biere De Garde Soy-Ereze, Belgium
3726 Farmhouse Ale Blaugies, Belgium
3787 Trappish High Gravity Westmalle
3864 Canadian/Belgian Ale Yeast Unibroue
3942 Belgian Wheat Esen, Belgium (De Dolle)
3944 Belgian Witbier Hoegaarden/ Celis White


Warren -


----------



## mfdes (24/1/08)

Hi Warren,

Jamil is just linking to someone else's (Kristen England) list. He didn't put it together.

MFS


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/1/08)

Sorry MFS forgot to include that.

That being said if he posts the link he must advocate... I guess. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (25/1/08)

Stuster said:


> I've heard the same as warren, that the 1010 and the WL320 are not the same yeast. The 320 is apparently an alt yeast, the Uerige yeast via Widmer, while the 1010 is a kolsch yeast. I've never used that yeast (but I think the 320 would be fine, not that you've got that yeast so fat help that is to you  ). Anyway have a read of this thread which has some useful info for you.


Thanks, Stu.

I do in fact have some WLP320 (from a case swap of daze gone by).

So, I might try a W1007 or the 320 instead of the W1010 and save it for a Cream Ale.

Thanks to all for your input.
Decision, decisions...Maybe I wouldn't be so fussy if it was own my beer, but I'm contract-brewing (OK, so it's not a contract, it's a favour) for a friend who likes malty beer. The recipe is from BYO magazine and uses 100% Munich...sound malty to you?

Beerz
Les


----------



## Lecterfan (8/5/12)

Just further to the discussion in this thread (nothing like some Tuesday AM necroticism!), would anyone care to comment on the versatility of 1007 vs 1010? I have used 1007 in the past and been very happy with it, but was thinking of trying 1010 for some kolsch-type and perhaps American-wheat type beers (but primarily kolsch type quaffers). I think 1007 does that job marvellously, but I am thinking this time (now that my yeast handling is a bit better), I might try and squeeze an alt out of the deal as well...and I see above the 1010 is poo-pooed for alts whereas the 1007 seems to fit that bill also.

I am about to buy a heap of wyeasts and am just wondering on anyone's thoughts/experiences with the two (as they compare, particularly, I reiterate, the versatility of 1010).
:icon_cheers:

edit: this thread was chosen as when searching the site for wyeast 1010 this is the first and main thread to come up.


----------



## DJR (8/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Just further to the discussion in this thread (nothing like some Tuesday AM necroticism!), would anyone care to comment on the versatility of 1007 vs 1010? I have used 1007 in the past and been very happy with it, but was thinking of trying 1010 for some kolsch-type and perhaps American-wheat type beers (but primarily kolsch type quaffers). I think 1007 does that job marvellously, but I am thinking this time (now that my yeast handling is a bit better), I might try and squeeze an alt out of the deal as well...and I see above the 1010 is poo-pooed for alts whereas the 1007 seems to fit that bill also.
> 
> I am about to buy a heap of wyeasts and am just wondering on anyone's thoughts/experiences with the two (as they compare, particularly, I reiterate, the versatility of 1010).
> :icon_cheers:
> ...



From experience 1010 comes out a bit too tart and yeasty for a good Kolsch, i'd be using 2565, 2575 or the best I think is WLP029. Might be OK in an Alt though as the tartness would be behind the malt and hops. It'd be a pretty non-bright Alt though as the 1010 hardly clears.


----------



## felten (8/5/12)

On a related note, looking at the older posts about 1010's origins, it looks like Mr. malty's yeast chart now lists 1010 as being from widmer via zum uerige.


----------



## Lecterfan (8/5/12)

DJR said:


> From experience 1010 comes out a bit too tart and yeasty for a good Kolsch, i'd be using 2565, 2575 or the best I think is WLP029. Might be OK in an Alt though as the tartness would be behind the malt and hops. It'd be a pretty non-bright Alt though as the 1010 hardly clears.




Cheers, in the broader context of the above discuss I'll stick with wy1007 for its versatility perhaps (as I was happy with the semi-kolsch brews I've made with it in the past). :icon_cheers:


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (16/6/14)

necro. Bump 
Just used this yeast. It's been fermenting for 10days now. 
Ive a few questions does the yeast drop off the top? I have fermented at 16.5 and dropped the fridge down to 9. It's been down at 9 now for 2days. Whilst some yeast has dropped there is still a layer at the top. 
I want to put the beer in a [email protected] 2deg for a week or so but is it necessary?
I'm kegging and.need the space in my ferment fridge. The 2deg cold conditioning.would occur in my keg fridge. 
Being a wheat beer should I just keg it and condition there?
And how do I.handle the top layer of yeast.


----------

